# name change request



## Felonious Ntent (Mar 10, 2005)

Would it be possible for one of the lovely mods to change my username. Can I have it changed to Spatha? Please and thanks.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 10, 2005)

Denied!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 10, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Denied!



Oh, that was quick but the I can see the reason, he used the word lovely to descride a mod, which they are not, they are witty, hardworking, smart, down right wonderful, lovable, and a few words the filter will not allow, but they are not lovely.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Felonious Ntent said:
			
		

> Would it be possible for one of the lovely mods to change my username.



No.










You need an admin for that.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Mar 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok then would it be possible for one of the admins to change my username to Spatha please.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

No worries, they'll change it as soon as they see the thread.


----------



## The Traveler (Mar 10, 2005)

I would like to take this opportunity to call Shenanigans upon Felonious N'Tent.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Mar 10, 2005)

What you talking about?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 10, 2005)

Felonious Ntent said:
			
		

> What you talking about?



hehehe


----------



## Orblivia (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I will stay old skool with Orblivia  barring that Dipsy Dippedoodle- KIDDING


----------



## A2Z (Mar 10, 2005)

I want my name changed too but I'm keeping it secret. There may actually be some dim souls that haven't puzzled out my new moniker yet.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I was thinking of being like, "I want to have my name changed to something that makes sense.  Anything, you pick."  But that seems like a very bad idea...


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of being like, "I want to have my name changed to something that makes sense.  Anything, you pick."  But that seems like a very bad idea...



Dooo iiit! 

It will be fun.

For everyone else, anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Dooo iiit!
> 
> It will be fun.
> 
> For everyone else, anyway.



That's a sure sign of a bad idea.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Mar 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of being like, "I want to have my name changed to something that makes sense.  Anything, you pick."  But that seems like a very bad idea...



I think message board administrators dream of requests like this one.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Mar 11, 2005)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> I think message board administrators dream of requests like this one.




Yeah. What if they go for Jdvn2?


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 12, 2005)

I ran a BBS in college.  And the software I used would allow people to log in via user number, rather than their name if they wanted to.  Most people signed in with their number.

I also gave most of the regulars admin privileges, which would allow them to create new forums.  So, while on vacation, I came back and found something like 200 new forums, when we normally had like a dozen or so.

So, to get back at all of them, I changed their handles.

When they signed in, it would say something like:

: 72
Are you die_kluge?
Y/N :

And then you'd hit yes, and you'd be logged in.  Assuming your password was right of course.  So, I changed their names to things like:

A blithering idiot
A complete doofus
A real butthead

So, it would say:
Are you A blithering idiot?
Y/N

And of course, you had to answer yes to get into the system!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 12, 2005)

That's a pretty cool story.


----------



## spatha (Mar 13, 2005)

Nevermind I just created a new acount.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 13, 2005)

Heh,  n00b. *points*

So, why "Spatha"? Wondering what it means, not that it has to mean anything of course.


----------



## Gez (Mar 14, 2005)

It's a kind of Roman blade.

Basically, spada means blade, any kind of blade. That's why you have words like spade, spadassin (swordsman), espadon (two handed swords), and even spatula (yup!)...


----------



## spatha (Mar 15, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Heh, n00b. *points*
> 
> So, why "Spatha"? Wondering what it means, not that it has to mean anything of course.



I frequent here and Nothingland at NTL I changed my username and decided I wanted the one I use here to match. 

The Spatha is a Roman Calvary sword.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Mar 17, 2005)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> I think message board administrators dream of requests like this one.




 Just wondering O most high most Squirrel  , whats the most annoying user name you've seen ?


----------



## Gez (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm not SN, but I would say any user name that's so long it disrupts the width of the messageboard.

Example: MordenkainensRubberDuckyOfDOOM!!! (from WotC boards).
On  nothingland, I remember the awful combination of NinjaJester's two accounts into ANGRYNINJAMONKEYJESTERGOD or something like that -- awful, just awful.

Using all-caps is a sure-fire way of having an annoying username, unless it's short enough to look like initials. E.g., PWD (another nothingland example) isn't annoying.

Using exclamation marks in your username is also a good way to be annoying -- especially when there are several of them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 21, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> I'm not SN, but I would say any user name that's so long it disrupts the width of the messageboard.
> 
> Example: MordenkainensRubberDuckyOfDOOM!!! (from WotC boards).
> On  nothingland, I remember the awful combination of NinjaJester's two accounts into ANGRYNINJAMONKEYJESTERGOD or something like that -- awful, just awful.
> ...




Mordenkainen posts over at the Nifty boards. I know Read My Glowing Claw-like Finger had to shorten his..... Man, was he ticked! 

Mine's the same as it is over at WOTC. 

I'd rather see all-caps than ImAdOrKiNtRaInInG type of username. I hate those!   That's harder to read than all-caps or all lower-case.

Also I don't like those who run all the words together..... also hard to read.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 21, 2005)

Not only exclamation points in a name but also "leet speak"..... I don't care for it. I know that the WOTC boards hate it with a passion that Wizo Sith would envy..... I don't know Enworld's position on it, as this is a more "liberal" board than WOTC's are. But it's annoying to try to translate along with abbreviated words like you'd see on a rap/hip-hop album.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not only exclamation points in a name but also "leet speak"..... I don't care for it. I know that the WOTC boards hate it with a passion that Wizo Sith would envy..... I don't know Enworld's position on it



 Well, as long as you don't mind that most of the people who'll read your post won't understand it because of the 1337...  (Though using it to mask profanity, personal attacks or other rules violations is unacceptable, obviously, and also likely to get reported anyway - not everyone here is 1337-illiterate. I'm not, for example.)


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 21, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Well, as long as you don't mind that most of the people who'll read your post won't understand it because of the 1337...  (Though using it to mask profanity, personal attacks or other rules violations is unacceptable, obviously, and also likely to get reported anyway - not everyone here is 1337-illiterate. I'm not, for example.)



Y35! F34r D4RKN355 4ND H15 1337 M0DD1N6 5k1||5! H3 R0xx0R5!

I actually changed my name here once, a long time ago. Might have changed it at NKL too, but I was too afraid to ask 

Rav


----------

